# How to solve the last two centers of a 7x7 (walkthrough)



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 13, 2012)

Walkthrough tutorial on the last two centers of a 7x7. Please give suggestions and/or construnctive criticism.(notice:CONSTRUCTIVE)


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 13, 2012)

Unfortunately, I'm too stupid to understand what you're doing. I know it's a lot more efficient than what I do, which is to just trade columns if it makes the yellow block more yellow and the green one more green. And when I run out of that stuff, I commute.

When you get an SS 7x7 you're really going to like it as it is so much easier to turn.


----------



## ketchuphater999 (Oct 14, 2012)

yeah, I'm so poor I had to get a V-Cube KO...


----------



## LNZ (Oct 14, 2012)

I solve the last two centres of big cubes by getting as close as possible and using commutators to finish the job.

Also there is a really good Youtube video from Lancetheblueknight on using commutators to solve the last two centres.


----------



## CarlBrannen (Oct 15, 2012)

I can't find the link, but I suspect that I learned the commutator method from a Lancetheblueknight youtube. And I believe that by studying this video carefully, and setting up a cube to follow along on, I'll learn it. I'm basically just lazy.

I'm in the midst of painting my 7x7 (and 8 other cubes) so it will be a few days before I catch up with this.


----------



## bgdgyfer (Oct 15, 2012)

Only if I had 7x7.


----------

